
Nintendo Announces New 2DS XL - smaili
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/27/15463842/nintendo-2ds-xl-announced-price-release-date
======
intopieces
You cannot do a system transfer from a 3DS XL to a 2DS. Will this same
restriction apply to the 2DS XL? I hope not. I have no use for the 3D feature;
if this system has a better battery life and is thinner, I am tempted to
"upgrade".

------
dovdovdov
Gotta love 'fast processing power'! :D

------
droopyEyelids
Funny they went for the white man / asian woman pairing in the ad. I thought
that trope was kind of offensive?

~~~
flukus
Of course it's offensive, look at how many ethnicities and genders were left
out.

How are us fat white slobs supposed to improve without any positive role
models in the media?

